# Geführte Tour Wildsau Marathon!!



## Runnerfahrer (21. September 2011)

Aufgrund der vielen Anfragen nach einer Nachfahrt des Wildsau Marathons haben wir uns jetzt entschlossen euch hierzu einzuladen.
Start ist der 3 Oktober um 9 Uhr an der Bushaltestelle Rotweg.Es wird ein eher gemütliches Tempo gefahren und wird auch unterschiedliche Gruppen geben.
Nach der Tour treffen wir uns alle wieder im Schlossbrunnen in Geislautern ,  wo es dann noch gratis Würstchen gibt!
Für weiter Infos oder fragen, guckst du hier:http://www.warndt-biker.de/gaestebuch/index.php
Gruß udo


----------



## Klausoleum (23. September 2011)

Schad... bin ich leider nicht da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobilas (23. September 2011)

Shit, das ist das Dabo-Nachfahrt-Wochenende. Naja, vielleicht passt's ja, ist ja Montag und Feiertag.
Gruß
Roland


----------



## _Shi_ (23. September 2011)

Cool, da ich beim Wildsaumarathon leider nicht dabei war, komme ich doch nun gerne  und wenn ich "gemütlich" und "Würstchen" höre, kann ja gar nix mehr schiefgehen


----------



## medicus41 (25. September 2011)

Coole Idee,

diesmal ohne Baumüberquerungen


----------



## CubePhil (26. September 2011)

Also ich werde mit Begleitung auch da sein !


----------



## Cywalker (26. September 2011)

CubePhil schrieb:


> Also ich werde mit Bekleidung auch da sein !



Nackt würde ja auch blöd aussehen. 

Wollte aber evtl. auch mitfahren. Mal schauen, ob es zeitlich passt.


----------



## Runnerfahrer (26. September 2011)

@CubePhil

Um Bekleidung wird unbedingt gebeten.Die Würstchen stellen wir zur verfügung

Gruß Udo


----------



## CubePhil (27. September 2011)

Aso da hatte ich was falsch verstanden !


----------



## Area-x-23 (27. September 2011)

Da bin ich aber auch wieder dabei !

.. wobei der Wildsaumarathon 2011 nur mit mindestens 10 Baumüberquerungen, echt wirkt.


----------



## _Shi_ (2. Oktober 2011)

Die Gästebucheinträge auf der Warndt-Biker HP verwirren mich ein wenig.
Vielleicht kann noch jemand Licht ins Dunkel bringen. Abfahrt 9 Uhr? Dort ist auch die Rede von 11 Uhr...Welche Tourlängen wird es geben?

Vielen Dank, Shi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (2. Oktober 2011)

alternativtour um 11 scheint nur ein vorschlag gewesen zu sein. vermutlich kommst du wohl am besten um 9, vielleicht findet sich ja auch eine gruppe die nur die kleine runde fahren will.


----------



## Runnerfahrer (3. Oktober 2011)

Servus.
Start ist 9 Uhr.Es wird unterschiedliche Leistungsgruppen geben.Um 11 Uhr Starten noch ein paar Mädels und Kinder.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Klinger (3. Oktober 2011)

... und wenn das Wetter und die Verpflegung nächstes Jahr wieder so toll werden, dann fahre ich wieder mit!!!


----------



## Henry68 (3. Oktober 2011)

Schönes Wetter, schöne Tour; Es hat also alles gepasst. Leider habe ich keine "Chickenways" für die Uphills gefunden --> vorzeitiger Abbruch weil "Beine wie Flasche leer". Bin nächstes Jahr bei hoffentlich besserer Kondition wieder dabei.
Gruß Ralf


----------



## Klinger (3. Oktober 2011)

Henry68 schrieb:


> Flasche leer



Da warst du doch schon weg??!!


----------



## Runnerfahrer (6. Oktober 2011)

Vielen dank an die Gäste der Tour!
Hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht mit euch.Traumhaftes Wetter schöne Trails und umgestürzte Bäume, was will man mehr?
Danke ! Gruß udo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olli... (14. Januar 2012)

Hallo, hat zufällig jemand den GPS-Track der 2011er 60km Strecke? Suche schon verzweifelt, aber ich finde von 2011 nur die 40km CTF-Strecke


----------

